# CAN YOU HELP? Seeking good livery in north/northwest/west London



## betsy in France (16 January 2015)

Moving to London from France with young ISH mare, and looking for serious (BHS approved?) livery with daily year-round grass turnout and decent facilities for schooling (jump/dressage).  Do NOT need exercising, grooming, tack cleaning etc, but DO need all the rest (I will be there almost every day), and by people who care about the welfare of the horses.  I know nothing about the UK livery scene, so any suggestions/guidance HUGELY appreciated.  Oh, and it needs to be walking distance from tube/train/bus to central London!  Ready to pay the price, if situation warrants.  Many thanks in advance, from Desperately Seeking the Perfect Livery


----------



## Bigbenji (16 January 2015)

When are you planning on bringing your horse over? 

I know of a yard which has spaces coming up from March. Pm me if you want more details


----------



## betsy in France (16 January 2015)

Move wouldn't be until summer, earliest.  But would be great to have details of the yard even if I have to go on a waiting list.  Thanks so much for responding, and do send details.


----------



## Orson Cart (16 January 2015)

The few livery places I know in London have good schooling facilities but are seriously lacking in turn out - one of the downside for London city horses. They tend to take the horses out to the country for a two week holiday of 24.7 turnout! Good luck with your search, Op. xx


----------



## Bigbenji (17 January 2015)

I've pm'd you op! 

If you don't receive my message let me know and I will try again.


----------



## Babushka (2 February 2015)

Hi,

I know of an excellent livery yard in Bricket Wood called Little Munden which you can get a train to from Euston in around 30 mins. It's then a 15 min walk from the train. Great place with friendly, knowledgable staff and the horses are very relaxed


----------



## betsy in France (3 February 2015)

Thanks SO much for your suggestion.  I'll check it out.


----------



## Bigbenji (3 February 2015)

Did you get my private message Betsy?


----------



## betsy in France (3 February 2015)

Got a message from you telling me about Little Munden in Bricket Wood.  Don't know if it was private or not (sorry, I'm pretty lame with these forum posts)


----------

